# Garmin Edge 705 - still worth buying?



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

So I was looking at an 800, then the new 810, but the price was putting me off for something I see as a 'nice to have' rather than a necessity.

But now a guy in my local MTB club is selling his 705 as he's just bought an 810. He's asking $80 which seems reasonable, but it doesn't come with any accessories like heart rate strap or anything, just the USB cable and three mounts, and the only maps in it are some freeware he downloaded. Now, I know its an old model, so has a smaller screen and buttons instead of touch screen, and doesn't have all the connectivity of the new 810, but for that price I don't really mind. 

So, my questions are:-

- Anything really important I'm gonna miss out on by going for an older model?
- Any known problems with the 705 which means I should avoid?
- What should I look out for in general when buying a second hand GPS?
- Is $80 a fair price?

Thanks...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Buy it. You and the guy selling it must not be aware what those things go for online. $80 is a steal. Even edge 305's are selling pretty high online


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

No, I've no idea what its worth, and I think the guy selling it just didn't want it to go to waste. Anyway, I bought it as some other guys were interested so I thought I'd better snap it up quickly! Its in really good condition, just one slight scratch on the face, so I'm pretty happy with it so far.

Went for my frst ride with it this morning and had a lot of fun setting up the display fields, following my route on the map, and then uploading it to Garmin Connect and analying it in second by second detail 

Still welcome any tips & comments about the 705 as I'm getting to know it...

Thanks.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Definitely worth it, it doesn't have all the bells whistles that the newer ones do, but the screen is much easier to read in variable light conditions. The only thing I'd really like in the newer units is the ability to download the satellite imagery which has it's own issues.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Still using a 705, @ 80 dollars I'd buy it for a spare.


----------



## Resqu2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gee you got a great deal! want your money back? I had a 705 and loaded 2 bikes on my truck Sat and left it on my bumper by accident, i don't have a 705 anymore and I'm still crying!


----------



## hotshotzny (Jun 27, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what would you all consider a fair price for a used 705? 
In other words what is the most you would pay


----------



## Resqu2 (Sep 1, 2010)

hotshotzny said:


> Just out of curiosity what would you all consider a fair price for a used 705?
> In other words what is the most you would pay


I just got a 705, no other accessories for $150 on EBay. Seems like they are going in the $250 range on Most auctions though. I was happy with what I paid.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it okay to rewaken this thread? I just purchased the 705 team edition on eBay for $200. It came with HR monitor, usb, and bike mount. However, since I'm new to GPS for bike purposes, I don't know what maps came on it, if any. Where do you get maps? Free is a plus.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

...and i just lost my 705...left it on top of my car while loading the bike...


----------



## jjdoyle (Jul 16, 2013)

I am also considering buying edge 305/705 off eBay over a 510. It would be my first cycling computer. But after searching forum and reading NateHawk and Slocaus replies it sounds like the former would be a better choice for woods riding and the tight trails I ride.


----------

